# Capsized Majek



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw a capsized Majek with a TRP Sat morning when west of Hanna's reef. Anyone know the story of what happened?


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Perfect wave*

I talked to the owner Saturday evening. Rough water sending waves over the side little by little. By the time they figured out there was a problem, a good bit of water had gone down the anchor hatch and when they went to the stern to take action, a big wave along with their weight on the stern was too much and they took on a massive amount of water and it flipped. *All four got out fine with life jackets*. They were to go yesterday and salvage with they could then proceed with salvage.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm glad no one got hurt


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Glad all were ok. That would not be fun. It was windy out there Saturday that's for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad everybody made it out Ok, might want to switch brands of boats on the next one.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Baffin Bay said:


> Glad everybody made it out Ok, might want to switch brands of boats on the next one.


This makes no sense any and all boat brand when out in certain situations can sink. Majek makes a heck of a boat. Any and all boats can and will sink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I was thinking they needed to switch beer brands, to O'douls or something. How in the heck do you just sit there taking water over the bow until you put yourself in that situation?



Baffin Bay said:


> Glad everybody made it out Ok, might want to switch brands of boats on the next one.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Why are you out with 20+ MPH winds in open water?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

good news everyone ok .


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

We (2 of us) were out in the 22 Pathfinder Saturday. It was rough, but nothing the PF won't deal with. As said earlier, Majek does make a fine boat, but maybe 4 adults in a low sided boat in that kind of wind and swell wasn't the wisest choice. It's a shame about the boat, but glad everyone is OK.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Yep*



weimtrainer said:


> We (2 of us) were out in the 22 Pathfinder Saturday. It was rough, but nothing the PF won't deal with. As said earlier, Majek does make a fine boat, but maybe 4 adults in a low sided boat in that kind of wind and swell wasn't the wisest choice. It's a shame about the boat, but glad everyone is OK.


It has (or did) a tower which made it a bit more top heavy but it could have happened to any of the fine shallow draft boats out there. I think it was just a situation where they were distracted and did not realize that water was slowly accumulating below the drain deck until it was too late. The guy was stone cold sober when I talked to him in the afternoon.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Baffin Bay said:


> Glad everybody made it out Ok, might want to switch brands of boats on the next one.


definitely switch boat captains on the next one in those conditions.....everyone makes mistakes....glad there is a happy ending with no one hurt ... or worse. Hard lesson.

As my daughter says... "Everything doesnt have to be a lesson DAD!!"

um...yes it does LOL.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Not true!!!!*



letsgofishbro said:


> This makes no sense any and all boat brand when out in certain situations can sink. Majek makes a heck of a boat. Any and all boats can and will sink.
> 
> Have you not seen the Info-mercial? All they needed was some Majek Seal!!!!!
> 
> But seriously glad they were ok. I have been in danger before in a 20' Robalo. Took a wave over transom and before I could start the motor I was knee deep. Lucky the engine cranked and had enough power to get the bow around and let the bilge pump catch up or I know the next wave would have swamped us. Happened in less 30 seconds start to finish.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Majek makes a good boat, but it was the wrong boat for the conditions. East Bay is a big body of water. Between the wind and ships in the channel, 4 footers aren't unheard of. I remember one day in a 23' Whaler I was white knuckling it back to the TC **** after a front came through.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Glad they were ok--stuff happens. Always easy to critique from the sofa.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Know your equipment and pay attention to the environmental conditions.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is the reason some people install 2 BIG bilge pumps. Not a bad ideal at all.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> Majek makes a good boat, but it was the wrong boat for the conditions. East Bay is a big body of water. Between the wind and ships in the channel, 4 footers aren't unheard of. I remember one day in a 23' Whaler I was white knuckling it back to the TC **** after a front came through.


Dat aint no joke Bro. After the hurricane I was launching at Topwater to fish East Bay. That deep water crossing the channel can get flat arse nasty. We stayed out a little too late getting greedy on pre frontal conditions & had a few spooky trips coming back in. I saw a new Extreme rolling out of Pearland last Saturday with a 250 SHO on the back. If my SHO will push my big Blackjack 60 MPH, that little go fast boat must FLY!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dat aint no joke Bro. After the hurricane I was launching at Topwater to fish East Bay. That deep water crossing the channel can get flat arse nasty. We stayed out a little too late getting greedy on pre frontal conditions & had a few spooky trips coming back in. I saw a new Extreme rolling out of Pearland last Saturday with a 250 SHO on the back. If my SHO will push my big Blackjack 60 MPH, that little go fast boat must FLY!


This is exactly one of the reasons that I sold my Gulf Coast, and bought an old 22' Whaler. One morning, I crossed the channel to go to the East bay in my 22' GC, with my young son and my dad, and it was no problem getting there....but that east bay gets big time in a big hurry, and it got white knuckle before I knew it. The crossover to the Yacht Basin was a mess, the swells were much larger than when we left a couple of hours before, and certainly bigger than anything I have ever been in. I kept it at about 10mph, my son thought that it was fun, but I was just *slightly* uncomfortable with the whole thing.

I put the shallow water boat on the market the next day, bought the Whaler, tweaked it a bit, and have really enjoyed fishing/boating Galveston quite a bit more as a result. It has certainly made me feel safer.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

We went out today to look for his boat. It's nowhere in the vicinity it went down. If someone knows where it may be or come across it please let me know. It's a 2006 21ft Majek with a 12ft tower. It can't be hiding very far in the shallow water of east bay so I'm assuming someone else has recovered it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*Unsinkable*



letsgofishbro said:


> This makes no sense any and all boat brand when out in certain situations can sink. Majek makes a heck of a boat. Any and all boats can and will sink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a Whaler


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bledsinger said:


> Not a Whaler


Yes they will....Shoot SARGENT, TX here on 2COOL a PM.....He sank one to the bottom.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Bledsinger said:


> Not a Whaler


Oh but on the contrary they will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Wonder what year whaler it was that sunk? I have been in a whaler that was filled with water, took off and ran bilge until it was drained.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

capt. david said:


> Wonder what year whaler it was that sunk? I have been in a whaler that was filled with water, took off and ran bilge until it was drained.


Yea and we did this in a Carolina Skiff. I believe we beached it too because someone doesn't know how to drive a flat bottom boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

No disrepect, but this isn't a boat issue, it's an operator issue


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I was thinking they needed to switch beer brands, to O'douls or something. How in the heck do you just sit there taking water over the bow until you put yourself in that situation?


In my boat I take water over the sides, nose and transom all the time in rough water.... it fills the deck and sooner or later it runs out the scuppers. I would not realize I was in trouble till it was too late in mine also. Anyway, what I was getting at is in some boats it is just not as easy to tell you are taking on water in the hull as it would be in a V-hull.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw the boat Sat morning on Bull Shoals or they might call it the Hump, not sure. Where did it Capsize?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

reelthreat said:


> In my boat I take water over the sides, nose and transom all the time in rough water.... it fills the deck and sooner or later it runs out the scuppers. I would not realize I was in trouble till it was too late in mine also. Anyway, what I was getting at is in some boats it is just not as easy to tell you are taking on water in the hull as it would be in a V-hull.


So, with all due respect, if the forecast is for 20 mph winds and 3 ft swells, why would you decide to take that boat and 3 people you know and maybe love out in those conditions? I realize that many of us have to "fish when we can go", regardless of weather...but I think common sense should have prevailed here. There was protected water to be found, (Moses Lake Shoreline, Eagle Point to 18th St Pier, Dickinson Bayou), where we caught a few Reds. Hannah's is in the middle of open water on the exact wrong side of the bay to be on at that time in that vessel.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

29* 28' 37.60 N
94* 44' 35. 78 W this is where I saw the boat sat last time I saw the boat was about noon


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

We always check the wundermap on weatherunderground before launching. 

I would have liked to have a bay boat but opted for a 21' sailfish. Nice deep sides and variable dead rise. Been out in EB why it got nasty and haven't been worried yet. 

If I want to go real skinny I'll kayak or walk.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

That is crazy. Glad everyone made it out OK.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

letsgofishbro said:


> Oh but on the contrary they will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sure it was a Boston Whaler? not a knock off Austin Whaler or something like that?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

How do the maritime salvage laws work on this? Could someone legally have absconded his boat because it was left there while the storm cleared? I know there're are some strange old laws of the sea that many of us are not aware of. Can you give us some of the more common ones an average boater might have to deal with?

Hope you find this boat soon.



Capt. Billy said:


> We went out today to look for his boat. It's nowhere in the vicinity it went down. If someone knows where it may be or come across it please let me know. It's a 2006 21ft Majek with a 12ft tower. It can't be hiding very far in the shallow water of east bay so I'm assuming someone else has recovered it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

oc48 said:


> sure it was a Boston Whaler? not a knock off Austin Whaler or something like that?


It shouldn't be too hard to tell, Ba'stan Whalers rough and tumble and are sometimes run by googans whereas Austin Whalers are just ghey. :mpd:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

My uncle said the boat was on the north shoreline of east bay this morning...near Richards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Feathershredder said:


> My uncle said the boat was on the north shoreline of east bay this morning...near Richards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe blk jck can text his friend to let them know.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> Maybe blk jck can text his friend to let them know.


Just Did! :mpd:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gregg said Coast Guard found it...Mystery Solved! :fish:


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

He said the coast guard found it this morning...just to the west of Richards towards where the houses start on smith point.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe a stupid question but why would'nt you drop the anchor?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

CG helo was on it around 9:15 this morning. Red area is where the boat is at now...upside down. Its at the end of Floyd Street...not too far from downtown Smith Point.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

workorfish said:


> The guy was stone cold sober when I talked to him in the afternoon.


I'm quite sure he was!!


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

We found it and were able to recover it. Its pretty well trashed but at least it's out of the water.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Some of the tower was buried in sand where we found it and we couldn't get it free. There's some of it somewhere between bull shoals and the shoreline off Floyd St. 

It wasn't an insurance job...because he doesn't have any. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ouch. That hurts to look at. No insurance? That's a lot of cash down the drain so to speak. 


Exciting day at Smith point GB.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Remember 30-45 days ago, a towboat service lost a boat in the Matagorda area? Had a T-top, driver said he buried the bow, wind caught the T-top and over he went? Had a dog with him?

This sounds sort of like the same forces at work - high wind with a raised console and a t-top or tower, add a bunch of water and over you go.

Could happen to anyone, glad everyone's OK.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

On The Hook said:


> How do the maritime salvage laws work on this? Could someone legally have absconded his boat because it was left there while the storm cleared? I know there're are some strange old laws of the sea that many of us are not aware of. Can you give us some of the more common ones an average boater might have to deal with?
> 
> Hope you find this boat soon.


Not sure about these days, but I know back in the 80s if you came across a vessel that was unmanned, you could board it and claim it. A good friend of mine's Uncle had a marine service company down in Galveston. Uncle has passed, but the company is still there.

Anyway, his cousin was returning from an offshore run in a crew boat and came across a smallish tanker that had run aground just off Galveston and been abandoned by all hands. Either he or one of his hands boarded it and claimed it. By the time the company sent people back to the grounded tanker they were greeted by a guy with a shotgun that basically told them to F off, it was their boat now.

Somebody on here probably remembers this story. Big deal in the Galveston paper. Headline was "Pirates Still Live" or something like that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> Some of the tower was buried in sand where we found it and we couldn't get it free. There's some of it somewhere between bull shoals and the shoreline off Floyd St.
> 
> Great...Another hazard.  Sad to hear about no insurance. That is crazy as how cheap it is. He must have $, because if he financed that boat he would of HAD to have insurance.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Man, that boat, with 4 guys in Saturday's East Bay conditions? Not me. Does anyone know here they launched? Would have been a miserable ride from EP or TCD.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

We fished 4 people in a 23' low sided boat all day Saturday in East Bay and I didn't think it was that bad. I've been in a lot worse.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Insurance is just too cheap not to have it. My 40K policy on my rig...18K on the hull..18K on the motor...4K on the trailer. At $500 a year for full coverage with a $500 deductible it is a no brainer. Saturday was certainly not as bad when it sank as Sunday was that destroyed that boat all the way to the North shoreline. It was 22-23 sustained w/ gusts to 30 here in Pearland on Sunday. Fark That!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

That north shoreline was rocking and rolling Sunday morning...my bay house is about 1/4 mile from where they found the boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Insurance is just too cheap not to have it. My 40K policy on my rig...18K on the hull..18K on the motor...4K on the trailer. At $500 a year for full coverage with a $500 deductible it is a no brainer. Saturday was certainly not as bad when it sank as Sunday was that destroyed that boat all the way to the North shoreline. It was 22-23 sustained w/ gusts to 30 here in Pearland on Sunday. Fark That!


What Insurance company is that, and what's the contact number? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Count Dragula said:


> What Insurance company is that, and what's the contact number? Thanks in advance.


I use Anchor Marine in Seabrook # 281-291-9414.They are a broker like Auto Insurance Discounters. They have me under American Reliable Insurance. Their adjustor was at the shop in two business days following my only incident. My claim was painless & uncontested per my mechanic's initial quote. They even insisted that I get a new prop & allowed $650 on the ticket. We sent it to Baumann's & had it rebuilt for $300...Saved $350 on my deductible. Oh yeah...They went up to $575 / year when & renewed my policy after sticking the 250 SHO on my rig in Janurary.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I use Anchor Marine in Seabrook # 281-291-9414.They are a broker like Auto Insurance Discounters. They have me under American Reliable Insurance. Their adjustor was at the shop in two business days following my only incident. My claim was painless & uncontested per my mechanic's initial quote. They even insisted that I get a new prop & allowed $650 on the ticket. We sent it to Baumann's & had it rebuilt for $300...Saved $350 on my deductible. Oh yeah...They went up to $575 / year when & renewed my policy after sticking the 250 SHO on my rig in Janurary.


Ah ok good deal. Thanks again for the info and story. Now if I can figure out this green, I'll send you my 1st....Have a good one!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

My ins is due for renewal. I'll call the also.

Again we always check the wundermap to determine which ramp we use.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Glad nobody got hurt, or killed. Whaler is a great boat for big water, but use common since, Mother Nature will win.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I really like the Majek Boats but for what we do....I like Commercial Whalers.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You guys that are buying the cheapest boat insurance out there need to look at what you are buying. Boat insurance is not regulated like auto policies, there are big differences in coverage. 
Some pay replacement cost on repairs, some pay depreciated value. Some do not cover any loss caused by mechanical breakdown, so if your bilge pump malfunctions, and your boat sinks, it is not covered.
Beware.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Just to clarify re: Maritime Salvage laws

You cannot take ownership of a wrecked vessel from the current owner. The only thing the person can get out of the real owner of the vessel is a monetary reward to be claimed in federal court (especially if you retrieved and floated it back to dock). I believe you could also put a lean on the owner's company or vessel in state/county court for this amount but this would be deferred to the federal court's ruling I think. I'd like to see the article on the tanker that was claimed by an oil service vessel worker if someone has it, would be interesting to hear the ending.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

letsgofishbro said:


> This makes no sense any and all boat brand when out in certain situations can sink. Majek makes a heck of a boat. Any and all boats can and will sink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a flush deck......i don't think.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

July Johnson said:


> Not a flush deck......i don't think.


I beg to differ, mine and letsgofishbro's friend, Mr Gunsmoke11, had a flush deck shallowsport type boat, and we almost sank it in the channel in Freeport on a fishing trip, we were running the channel and had a oncoming tug boat and he went to the starboard side and when we hit the wake his rear end dipped down in the water a little more than it should have, upon further investigation, we found that his hull was full of water, thus the plugs were pulled and we were full throttle for a good minute with puckered buttholes praying that we'd make it back, fortunately we did, but ya, like John said, any and all boats can sink

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Anybody know the name of the guy that sank this RFL?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

July Johnson said:


> Not a flush deck......i don't think.


Wanna bet. Hit something and rip a hole in it or forget plugs or not seal an access hatch and your going down and fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> I beg to differ, mine and letsgofishbro's friend, Mr Gunsmoke11, had a flush deck shallowsport type boat, and we almost sank it in the channel in Freeport on a fishing trip, we were running the channel and had a oncoming tug boat and he went to the starboard side and when we hit the wake his rear end dipped down in the water a little more than it should have, upon further investigation, we found that his hull was full of water, thus the plugs were pulled and we were full throttle for a good minute with puckered buttholes praying that we'd make it back, fortunately we did, but ya, like John said, any and all boats can sink
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Oh god I even lost my fav hat on that pucker run draining the water I did not want to stop and grab it! Thank god for the trp because I dont think we would have gotten up with a reg lower unit


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Oh god I even lost my fav hat on that pucker run draining the water I did not want to stop and grab it! Thank god for the trp because I dont think we would have gotten up with a reg lower unit


that was the day I blew the engine in my haynie! that day was screwed from the get go haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> that was the day I blew the engine in my haynie! that day was screwed from the get go haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Lol yea I remember that if people would have seen how many people I had on that boat they would have thought we were the guys that sunk the boat in clear lake just without the 94 suburban


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

glad everyone is ok thats what is important. I'm sure they don't need a bunch of back seat boaters trying to figure out what they did wrong.

They sunk, it was an accident and they're all safe. Family's are mourning the loss of loved ones thats all that matters.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

workorfish said:


> I talked to the owner Saturday evening. Rough water sending waves over the side little by little. By the time they figured out there was a problem, a good bit of water had gone down the anchor hatch and when they went to the stern to take action, a big wave along with their weight on the stern was too much and they took on a massive amount of water and it flipped. *All four got out fine with life jackets*. They were to go yesterday and salvage with they could then proceed with salvage.


Dont think they are mourning the loss of any one^^^^^


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Was it another free boat?


----------

